# Kitchen Cabinet router set and questions



## Jmac80 (7 Oct 2015)

Hello all
Looking to make up a few kitchen doors.
Was thinking of using oak or beech or?
I'm thinking the outer parts of the doors will be say 19mm thick and the centre panel maybe 6mm? is that pretty standard sizes?
Can anyone recommend a good quality router set for the rails/stiles... looking to do the same kind of style as the doors in this pic:







Any other things to consider/tips? wood movement etc

Thanks James

edit, these ones look ok ? http://www.axminster.co.uk/axcaliber-st ... ter-shaker


----------



## Jmac80 (10 Oct 2015)

No one used shaker style router bits to make kitchen doors? :lol:


----------



## Zeddedhed (10 Oct 2015)

I've used this set before quite successfully from Wealden

http://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Onl ... t_260.html

Although now having acquired a spindle moulder I use that most of the time.


----------



## Eric The Viking (10 Oct 2015)

I have, but haven't yet used,this Axminster set:



(sorry the picture is huge!)

Steve Maskery advised me that this design is a really good idea: If you set it up properly, with packing MDF on the table underneath the stock for the rail end (the scribe), you can leave the table set to cut either rail or style again quickly if you make a mistake and need to make new pieces.

For someone like me, who makes frequent poultry-ups, it seems a really good idea. Wealden have similar sets, too.

The bevel, incidentally isn't just for show - it's to avoid the bottom rail becoming a dust trap at the back by the panel. If you're using just a T+G set, you could just bevel the bottom rail as a separate operation. I believe original shaker doors just have the bottom rail done that way. But Axminster evidently think it looks nicer with a bevel all round and I tend to agree.

E.


----------



## Jmac80 (10 Oct 2015)

Thanks guys
Eric the axminster set, Is it designed for a 6mm panel in the inset?
The MDF packing idea sounds great.
Thanks


----------



## Eric The Viking (10 Oct 2015)

The page I linked to says it's a 1/4" groove (6.35mm). 9mm depth if I read it correctly.

I'll measure mine if you like but I'm sure that's correct.


----------



## Jmac80 (10 Oct 2015)

Nah it's fine thanks Eric. 
6.35 sounds good. I shall order them up. 
Unless you want to sell your set


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 Oct 2015)

Jmac80":20na5p7c said:


> I'm thinking the outer parts of the doors will be say 19mm thick



If you can, make them a bit thicker. 22mm looks better, but it is a challenge to get 22mm out of ex-1" timber, I admit. You have to cut the elements just a little over-size before you plane and thickness, to do that.
If you are using MDF to paint, then 22mm is definitely the way to go.

S


----------



## Jmac80 (10 Oct 2015)

Thanks Steve. 
Yeah 22mm would look better I agree, I was going to use either oak or beech then seal it.


----------

